

The Button Kings of Silicon Valley - StartupBuilder
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/190ff06e8a1d

======
anigbrowl
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNfGyIW7aHM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNfGyIW7aHM)

